# Rossanna Rocci - mix x23



## Buterfly (2 Mai 2009)

​


----------



## General (2 Mai 2009)

Jep die Kleine gefällt mir 

 Buterfly


----------



## fredos (6 Mai 2009)

Rossanna ist einfach "Rocci"...!!!


----------



## astrosfan (7 Mai 2009)

:thx: für die süsse Maus :thumbup:


----------



## neman64 (6 Sep. 2009)

:thx: für die Tollen Bilder. Rosanna bleib so wie du bist. :thx:


----------



## Futzi (4 Aug. 2011)

Musikalisch zwar nicht mein Ding,aber sonst echt hübsch!
Danke


----------



## Wurzelzwerg (4 Aug. 2011)

Also die ist echt DER Hammer Freunde ;-)


----------

